
Live and Learn, or Lose - cahlan
http://uxmag.com/articles/live-and-learn-or-lose-five-ways-to-keep-from-being-outdated#.T3s0H0WxDDs.hackernews
======
dnstevenson
Great points. I like the hobby idea.

